# Will anything eat driftwood fungus?



## Ptjameso

I am wondering if there are any snails/ shrimp/ fish that will eat the fungus that grows on new driftwood?


----------



## xenxes

RCS eats fungus


----------



## BBradbury

*Driftwood Fungus*



Ptjameso said:


> I am wondering if there are any snails/ shrimp/ fish that will eat the fungus that grows on new driftwood?


Hello P...

I did two things that removed the fungus. I soaked my driftwood for a couple of days in a 5 gallon bucket my water change water. I always add a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt to every 5 gallons of my replacement water. The fungus doesn't seem to tolerate the dissolved salt very well. 

I also have "Ramshorn" snails in all my tanks. They eat any fungus, algae and dead plant and animal material in the tank. They really thrive in slightly "Brackish" water. A bonus with this type of snail is, I've never had a problem with them damaging my healthy plants, they seem to only want to clean them of the algae.

Just a couple of ideas.

B


----------



## orchidman

otos like it!


----------



## wgreenbay

I always wondered myself OP! Great question!


----------



## Ptjameso

Thanks for the replies! Looks like I have some good options. My tank is still cycling so I'm weary of putting anything in it...found a few snails in there tonight when doing maintenance. Little clear ones they are super tiny. Are these the guys that will take over a tank? And if so what eats them? Assassins? Bettas?


----------



## Ptjameso

Oh but my drift wood mostly sunk tonight! Enough so my hardscape looks almost as envisioned


----------



## WVDiscGolfer

My yellow apple snail cleaned off a piece of driftwood about a foot long in a day or two. Before I added the snail the wood had tons of white fungus on it.


----------



## frrok

Amanos


----------



## FishFarmer

I've heard that mollies eat it like crazy. Never seen it in person though.


----------



## F22

i had Panda Garra eat it a few months ago, I was pretty shocked.


----------



## mmccarthy781

I had a tank full of amanos and cherrys, and none of them touched the fungus, but i added a bunch of ramshorns, and they cleared it up in a day


----------



## Ptjameso

Cool I know my LFS has apple snails but I'm not sure about ramshorns. It seems like quite a lot of things will eat fungus. If only big aquatic mushrooms would grow from driftwood... That would be awesome!


----------



## Ptjameso

Ended up getting a gold apple snail...would have gotten more but I wanted to test the waters so to speak. Also saw a bumblebee goby take a ride on an apple at the LFS, pretty damn funny!


----------

